
How to Achieve Targets - gajju3588
https://www.notingitdown.com/2019/04/saving-it-for-future.html
======
Hackbraten
I read that domain name as “Not in Git? Down!” and figured that the purpose of
the website might be to propose that you always use a VCS to keep track of
your goals.

